# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 Allroad 2.7T/4.2L Bentley Service Manual



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Guesswork is expensive. It leads to costly repair errors that compromise vehicle safety. Talented pro-sumer or repair professional, you need accurate vehicle data and specifications.

That's why ECS is happy to provide you with the Robert Bentley repair manuals; A reliable, respected source of repair data for many European vehicles.

Repair Manuals are carefully edited and illustrated. A worthwhile investment.

*At Your Service*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi Allroad 2.7T/4.2L (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

